# Where to Retire?



## ZuDef4 (Nov 22, 2014)

My wife and I are on track to retire in early 2016. We are originally from the US and have both lived in the UAE for the past 4 years. We have no desire to go back to the US and are strongly considering Malaysia as a top option when we leave the UAE. Below are some of the things we are looking for and not looking for. 

Purchase a home in the RM 1.0 - 1.25 million range. We will have a steady monthly retirement income of RM 20,000 per month.

No large cities. 

Safe. Very little or no petty crime.

Within 30 minutes drive of nice beach / snorkeling.

Good internet access is critical.

Small to medium expat population

Nightlife is not important, but a place to have an occassional beer is.

High end shopping is not important.

Decent medical facilities within a reasonable distance.

Any ideas on where to start looking? We have been to Penang and that really was not what we were looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Have you try Langkawi?


----------

